# Nervous Bird



## stephable (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey, I have a couple of questions about taming my bird.

Piper is happy and content when I'm sitting on the couch next to the table her cage sits on, she chats to me all day but when I go over to her cage to change her food and water or sit there to talk to her/get her used to me she gets quite nervous. I've had her for about 2 months now and I talk to her/try to sit with her every day and she does seem to be getting a bit better but she's still very nervous if I get too close to the cage.

The other thing is that I have uni so I have different classes each day and work some days which means it's hard to keep a regular schedule for socialisation/training times and I'm wondering if that could be part of the issue.

Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You haven't had Piper for very long and it takes time for a budgie to learn to trust you.

Always move slowly and talk reassuringly to her when you are approaching her cage. 
Start talking when you enter the room, don't wait until you get over to the cage. 
Talking to Piper in a high sing-song voice will appeal to her. Budgies like high pitched sounds.

Play the blinking game with her and be patient.

Are you playing music or the TV for her when you aren't around?*


----------



## stephable (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah I've been talking to her a lot and playing the blinking game, I'll keep working on it!

I haven't been playing anything for her when I'm out yet, I'm usually not out for more than a couple of hours at a time. I'm thinking of getting a little radio for her so I don't have to have the tv on or anything while I'm out, would that be a good idea?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, having background noise for her when you are out during the day is advisable, especially with a solo budgie. Budgies instinctively perceive silence during the daytime as meaning there is a nearby threat.*


----------

